
UK Parliament Rubberstamps Mass Surveillance Law - spuiszis
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/17/uk-parliament-rubberstamps-mass-surveillance-law/
======
spuiszis
This is a re-post but I think it's important to elevate awareness.

Related:

[http://europe.newsweek.com/ip-bill-most-extreme-
surveillance...](http://europe.newsweek.com/ip-bill-most-extreme-surveillance-
law-ever-passed-democracy-516573)

[https://www.eff.org/issues/uk-investigatory-powers-
bill](https://www.eff.org/issues/uk-investigatory-powers-bill)

[https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/17/uk-ip-bill-
surveillance-...](https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/17/uk-ip-bill-surveillance-
law)

[http://www.wired.co.uk/article/ip-bill-law-details-
passed](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/ip-bill-law-details-passed)

